# Quit Smoking...for Mature Adults



## SeaBreeze

It's a fact that we usually take our health for granted until we lose it. I'm writing this for mature adults, many of whom had started smoking cigarettes in their teens or twenties, and have continued to do so on a daily basis for their entire adult lives. I gave up smoking on my own over thirty years ago after smoking over a pack of Marlboros a day for around fifteen years. I can honestly say that it was the smartest move I've ever made, and have never regretted it.

Years ago, smoking was advertised on TV and radio. All the commercials were very seductive. Some phrases used were, 'come to where the flavor is, come to Marlboro country', 'smoke Pall Mall get satisfying flavor, so friendly to your taste', 'you've got your own cigarette now baby, you've come a long, long way' (Virginia Slims), 'Salem softness freshens your taste, softly freshens', 'I'd walk a mile for a Camel'...and on...and on...and on. Sounded pretty awesome, stimulated a desire in the consumer audience to be sure. We didn't think back then that they just were just big corporations, doing what they needed to do to sell their products and make money, and we were their key targets.

Aside from the commercial ads, there was also a very 'cool' thing about smoking. We saw attractive, sexy and tough actors and beautiful actresses in the movies smoking, and that made it even more appealing. In our teens, some of us started smoking because our friends did it and we wanted to be grown-up and 'fit in'. When some of us started smoking, a pack of cigarettes cost less than one dollar, probably less than fifty cents, not too bad for twenty smokes.

No matter when we started, or what the reason was, we realized after a time that it became a habit. We'd have a cigarette in the morning, either with or even before our coffee, one to three on work breaks (back then we could smoke in the buildings), one after every meal or snack, one or more with drinks, etc. Sometimes we'd light a cigarette in the bedroom, only to find that we already had one lit that was in the kitchen ashtray. We had to be sure that we always had a pack of cigarettes with us, and we did what we had to in order to guarantee it.

Years into smoking, we noticed that although we weren't that old, we'd be out of breath after a couple of flights of stairs, if we had to run or walk fast even for a brief period, we'd be huffing and puffing. Usually in the mornings, we'd notice that we were coughing up phlegm from our lungs, maybe hear an audible wheeze, it seemed as soon as we were over a cold, we'd catch another one. Despite these 'inconveniences', we continued to light up, after all, it was so pleasureable.

We all know now that smoking is not good for our health. Cigarettes are full of toxins and lighting them up and inhaling the smoke is damaging to our lungs. They raise our blood pressure, and wrinkle our skin. There are no advantages to cigarette smoking whatsoever. Cigarette smoke is a poison to our bodies, that we've been conditioned to desire since a young age. We fell into the trap, did our time being controlled by them, and have gotten the 'satisfying pleasure' out of our systems, now we've matured, and it's time to think about our health, finances and future before we lose any or all of it.

The time is now to respect your lungs, and care for yourself. If you don't already have any physical conditions or diseases from smoking, consider it a blessing. It's never too late to give up the poison that has so much power over your daily life. Don't think of quitting as a negative thing, you're not denying yourself anything, but the inhalation of a destructive poison directly into your body.

The only reason we think that having a cigarette is so relaxing, is because we've been trained to think that way. It seems relaxing at times, because we're wanting one and thinking about having one so badly, that it appears to relax us when we do. Maybe robbing your body and brain of oxygen is not the best way to relax.

Keep in mind that the main side effects of quitting are mental. If you look at it realistically, you'll acknowledge that you're willingly poisoning your body and you absolutely have the power to stop. Don't wait until a special day, like New Year's to do it, think about it, it doesn't make any sense to put off something that will give you so many benefits. Switch out smoking with healthy habits, like walking in the outdoors to clear your lungs, preferably in a natural setting.

Freedom feels great! Having no desire for the poison is logical. Move forward and make the best of the rest of your life. Quit your smoking habit using mature common sense. Enjoy the health, stop the abuse! Look how hard your lungs have worked to keep you alive all of your life, you're intelligence and maturity makes the reality clear, take advantage of it!

Photos source:http://www.quitsmokingsupport.com/lungphotos.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sal Mineo





Rock Hudson for Camels


----------



## Anne

Excellent article, Seabreeze.  That is how Alan Carr explains it in his book "Easy way to quit smoking".   You're so right about the ads that targeted us years ago.  I remember the ads with the 'doctors' endorsing cigarettes.  And later, the women.

Also, the famous country singer, Ernest Tubb died with emphysema; Patrick Swayze, Rod Serling, all died of complications from smoking.  They all had so much talent, but smoking killed them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I lost my sister at the age of 42 to lung cancer, which spread throughout her body.  I also knew an older gal who developed COPD from smoking, and passed from complications.  I don't push anyone to quit, or preach to anyone about stopping smoking.  I sent away to the American lung association for cancer info, and they sent me some good photos of diseased lungs.  I looked at them frequently when quitting, they seemed to help.  Gave them to an older gent at work, whose son was a heavy smoker.  He said the son put the pictures under the glass of his desk, and they helped him to quit the habit.  But, one has to be ready to give them up...once that happens, it's not that hard to follow through.


----------



## terra

I agree SeaBreeze.... I gave up the fags about 25 years ago and the only regret I have is,.. I wish that I never started smoking in the first place.

Yul Brynner said it all :

 *Brynner died of lung cancer on October 10, 1985 in New York City on the same day as his *_*Battle of Neretva co-star Orson Welles.[SUP][31][/SUP][SUP][32][/SUP]** Only a few days after his death, the public service announcement was showing on all the major US television networks and was shown in many other countries. The PSA showed him expressing his desire to make an anti-smoking commercial after discovering how sick he was, and that his death was imminent. He then looked directly into the camera for 30 seconds and said, "Now that I’m gone, I tell you: Don’t smoke. Whatever you do, just don’t smoke. If I could take back that smoking, we wouldn't be talking about any cancer. I'm convinced of that."

*
Source:   _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yul_Brynner


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congrats for quitting Terra, we grow older and wiser, don't we? :cheers:


----------



## Anne

I remember that commercial; and how sincere he sounded....wonder how many people decided to quit smoking after seeing that a few times.  Recently there was another on tv with a woman who had throat cancer, I believe.  I am hoping that if kids saw that, it might make them think.


----------



## Casper

_*After seeing my lovely dad suffer from emphysema for many years my hubby and I decided to quit cold turkey. We both smoked about 20 a day, I for around 20 years and he a little more. We found it very easy to quit and just wish we'd never started smoking in the first place. My dad passed away at 65, far too young. 
We all make our own choices, some succumb to smoking-related diseases and some smokers live well into their 80s or 90s.....I think it's just the luck of the draw.....but I'm very glad I stopped when I did.
*_


----------



## terra

My son aged 45 smokes like a chimney, and yet we love him so.
  One of my daughters, aged 43 has only just started smoking about 12 months ago after an emotional time of her life (divorced her hubby).  She works as a theatre nurse in a major Sydney hospital so she has seen all the nasty effects of smoking on the health of others that require surgery to simply stay alive.  Once again, we love her regardless. 
 She's aware of my views on smoking but continues on with her smokes.  I don't preach to her... maybe when I die in the next few years, she may well realise that life is precious and change her lifestyle.


I choose to drink 2 beers and a glass of wine each day, it's my choice.  I know there are many anti-drink people that probably think less of me for doing so... but in the end, it's my choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Casper said:


> _*After seeing my lovely dad suffer from emphysema for many years my hubby and I decided to quit cold turkey. We both smoked about 20 a day, I for around 20 years and he a little more. We found it very easy to quit and just wish we'd never started smoking in the first place. My dad passed away at 65, far too young.
> We all make our own choices, some succumb to smoking-related diseases and some smokers live well into their 80s or 90s.....I think it's just the luck of the draw.....but I'm very glad I stopped when I did.
> *_



Kudos to you and your hubby for quitting when you did. :thumbsup: My condolences for the loss of your dad.  Like Terra and myself, you share the wish of never even have started to begin with. 

 I remember telling my older brother when I was young to stop smoking, because I didn't want to lose him to cancer.  A few years later I was bummin' his Marlboros off him, then soon buying my own.  I can't say I didn't enjoy smoking, even to the end...but the shortness of breath and congested lungs was a wake up call I chose not to ignore. I realized they were controlling me, and had too much importance in my every day life.  Now with the inflated prices for cigarettes, and the new laws against smoking in certain buildings or certain areas, I'm glad I left them behind.  That would annoy me to pay so much, and follow all those rules.


----------



## atwhatcost

As for the comment that cigerettes aren't really relaxing. Actually, they are. Nicotine is a depressant, like alcohol is.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Regular gas at our local service station is $2.99 - but cigarettes are $50.00 a carton....the highest I've ever seen, so far.


----------



## SeaBreeze

atwhatcost said:


> As for the comment that cigerettes aren't really relaxing. Actually, they are. Nicotine is a depressant, like alcohol is.



Nicotine acts as both a stimulant and a depressant, depending on how much is ingested, how fast, and the mood of the smoker. It can initially raise blood pressure and heartbeats working to get oxygen.  Even if it does relax, within an hour, smokers are having another one to relax again.  The more in your system, the higher the tolerance.  Alcohol relaxes, but how many people who pass out after a few drinks before bed, remain asleep hours later and still feel relaxed...quite the opposite effect, just like cigarettes.



> Nicotine acts as both a stimulant and a sedative. Immediately after exposure to nicotine, there is a "kick" caused in part by the drug's stimulation of the adrenal glands and resulting discharge of epinephrine (adrenaline). The rush of adrenaline stimulates the body, causing a sudden release of glucose as well as an increase in blood pressure, heart rate and respiration.
> 
> Nicotine also suppresses insulin output from the pancreas, causing smokers to be slightly hyperglycemic. In addition, nicotine indirectly causes a release of dopamine in the brain regions that control pleasure and motivation. This reaction is similar to that seen with other abused drugs—such as cocaine and heroin—and is thought to underlie the pleasurable sensations many smokers experience. In contrast, nicotine can also exert a sedative effect, depending on the level of the smoker's nervous system arousal and the dose of nicotine taken.
> 
> Repeated exposure to nicotine results in the development of tolerance, the condition in which higher doses of a drug are required to produce the same initial effect. Nicotine is metabolized fairly rapidly, disappearing from the body in a few hours. Therefore some tolerance is lost overnight, and smokers often report that the first cigarettes of the day are the strongest and/or the "best." Tolerance progresses as the day develops, and later cigarettes have less effect.


----------



## terra

Anne said:


> Regular gas at our local service station is $2.99 - but cigarettes are $50.00 a carton....the highest I've ever seen, so far.



Cigarettes here in Australia are around $20 for a pack of 20 cigarettes.


----------



## Michael.

.

Killer at large in our community.



.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

terra said:


> Cigarettes here in Australia are around $20 for a pack of 20 cigarettes.



WOW!!  That's one way to cut down, you'd have to be rich to smoke a pack+ per day!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

*Why Marijuana Is Less Destructive Than Cigarettes*

It's "better" for you in several ways.

First and perhaps most importantly, your average home-grown weed does not contain the more than 800 additives that commercially-grown and processed tobacco does. Those additives are actually one of the major reasons for the high incidence of cancer for smokers.

Secondly, marijuana usage can be accomplished by means other than smoking - oils, being incorporated with foods and the use of vaporizers all eliminate the danger of smoking plant-based material.

Marijuana does contain more tar than cigarettes, but on the other hand low-tar cigs also cause cancer, so we can rule that point out.

Δ[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC, the active ingredient of marijuana, has been proven to be an effective anti-tumor agent, and the many other compounds found in weed are also being investigated for their medicinal benefits. You can't say that about tobacco.

And the old saw about marijuana being addicting (in the physical sense) is just plain nonsense - that's a carry-over from the days of Reefer Madness.


----------



## jrfromafar

SifuPhil said:


> It's "better" for you in several ways.
> 
> First and perhaps most importantly, your average home-grown weed does not contain the more than 800 additives that commercially-grown and processed tobacco does. Those additives are actually one of the major reasons for the high incidence of cancer for smokers.
> 
> Secondly, marijuana usage can be accomplished by means other than smoking - oils, being incorporated with foods and the use of vaporizers all eliminate the danger of smoking plant-based material.
> 
> Marijuana does contain more tar than cigarettes, but on the other hand low-tar cigs also cause cancer, so we can rule that point out.
> 
> Δ[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC, the active ingredient of marijuana, has been proven to be an effective anti-tumor agent, and the many other compounds found in weed are also being investigated for their medicinal benefits. You can't say that about tobacco.
> 
> And the old saw about marijuana being addicting (in the physical sense) is just plain nonsense - that's a carry-over from the days of Reefer Madness.



I have to agree with OG on this. Toking has got to be worse than puffing. In the day (45 years ago) toking was hard core smoking. I do agree that it's not addicting nor does it automatically lead to other worse drugs ....... 

...but it helped...


http://youtu.be/xxaOItEmu3U


----------



## jrfromafar

A little nostalgia - brought back memories..... Hadn't thought of this for probably decades. We used to make these roach clips


----------



## jrfromafar

Could that be akin to a second childhood? If so, I'm ready to tune in, turn on and drop out... all over again...


----------



## Ina

After my second cancer operation, the Kemo was putting me down hard. My Dr. at the time, (he is dead now), set me down and gave me a short education on marijuana. I had never even heard of the stuff. Then he proceeded to split a lb. with me. That helped me immensely. Pipes were his recomendation.  
:badgirl:


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Posted those to show the cigarette lures/ads used in the past, not necessarily talking about those people dying from smoking.



Yes, I got that Seabreeze, smoking was a glamorous thing back in the day!  If you didn't have a cigarette in your hand you weren't cool, and you weren't elegant.  At least that was how I "felt" about it.  I met the Marlboro man in about late 70's at a Goat BBQ in Wyoming.  Actually, he came in the bar where I was working and invited me.  Long story short, what a great guy, but he was sick even then, Derrell something, shoot Winship or Winthrop, anyway, he died of cancer, I don't know what years.

I came across this post and was interested because my mom was a victim of lung cancer/emphazema.  I've also been accused of hating smokers for years, when all I do is decline to go to smoke-filled homes or parties, whatever.  My heart breaks for those addicted to cigarettes, but I have to love them from a distance because the smell of their smoke makes me sick, literally.  The last time I spent anytime "living" in a smoke-filled home, I caught a lung infection that did not, would not go away until I was able to move out about a month later.

I don't understand why things are taken personally if they aren't given anything like that.  If I am wearing perfume that makes someone sick (allergies) I am home washing it off!!  I could have said oh gads, she's so delicate, you can't even breath around her, or I can go wash it off.  The latter to me is the loving thing.


----------



## Denise1952

jrfromafar said:


> A little nostalgia - brought back memories..... Hadn't thought of this for probably decades. We used to make these roach clips



oh man, that brings back some memories, lol, thanks Jr.


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


>



man this is way creepie, it looks like someone dying or trying to get up, am I seeing things?


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's been decades since I smoked Nwlady, but my husband has a friend that comes over, and we let him smoke in the house, so he feels comfortable.  We crack a few windows, and wash the ash tray when he leaves.  Seems like less and less people are smoking nowadays, with all the new rules about buildings, etc...not to mention the inflated prices.   I think the highest was when I was smoking was .75 a pack in certain vending machines, cheaper in stores.


----------



## Denise1952

I know lots of people that never have suffered ill effects from cigs or eating what is considered to be non-nutritional, or even bad for you.  I don't know the odds.  The thing for me is how I feel.  For example, I didn't drink water for years, I mean I got what I got by accident, not purposely trying to consume water.  Then I slowly got more into nutrition, and read a lot about dehydration and it's effects.  One effect it "can" have is when a person is dehydrated they may feel hunger.  I found out I was in that group.  Now when I feel hungry I make sure to drink some water first. Then wait for the time I feel is right to eat.  The first thing I do in the morning is drink a glass of water.  They say that gets all your organs functioning properly after your "break" "fast".  It's a hobby for me now, fun even, to see how nutrients work, or are used by our bods.

I have no clue if it will extend my life, but I feel better, that's why I keep on keepin on  If I could eat potato chips, fries, burgers every day and feel good, I guarantee I'd do it though


----------



## SeaBreeze

Water with lemon juice is super healthy first thing in the morning Nwlady.  I was dehydrated when I was working, became dizzy and was seeing 'floaters' in my peripheral vision.  Too much coffee and not enough water.  Started drinking water that day, and try to get a decent amount in every day since.  Mostly plain seltzer water, no caffeine, no sodium, nothing but carbonated water.  At the gym I bring a small bottle of filtered tap water and drink that.


----------



## Bee

Crikey we have something in common Just sayin................first thing I do when I get up is cigarette and coffee.:grin:


----------



## Bee

Yep I have tried it.:bigwink:

I am usually up between 4 and 5..........coffee and cigarette = sheer bliss.:lol:


----------



## Gael

Sore subject for me. My mother died from bone cancer and was a heavy smoker all her life. She started when the dangers weren't fully realized.

My husband is a smoker still at an advanced age and it's awful to watch someone killing themselves daily. He's been lucky insofar as having always been an unusually strong man it's not taken him down just yet. But it will and we both know it.

Already he's lost a great deal of lung capacity and gets easily winded and gets hoarse, coughs loudly, etc. He's tried various methods over the years to stop. We even have an excellent smoking cessation clinic here in town. But he lacks the vital ingredient for any approach; will power.


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> man this is way creepie, it looks like someone dying or trying to get up, am I seeing things?



It's creepy alright but sadly, has a good amount of truth to it.


----------



## Jackie22

Gael said:


> Sore subject for me. My mother died from bone cancer and was a heavy smoker all her life. She started when the dangers weren't fully realized.
> 
> My husband is a smoker still at an advanced age and it's awful to watch someone killing themselves daily. He's been lucky insofar as having always been an unusually strong man it's not taken him down just yet. But it will and we both know it.
> 
> Already he's lost a great deal of lung capacity and gets easily winded and gets hoarse, coughs loudly, etc. He's tried various methods over the years to stop. We even have an excellent smoking cessation clinic here in town. But he lacks the vital ingredient for any approach; will power.



....same with me, Gael, I've watched too many relatives and friends die a long and agonizing death.


----------



## Gael

Jackie22 said:


> ....same with me, Gael, I've watched too many relatives and friends die a long and agonizing death.



Sorry to hear that, Jackie. And the only upside is that it makes one acutely aware of the dangers of smoking and the price paid.


----------



## Denise1952

It's insidious for the smoker, it must be.  I smoked when I was young, but I was never anything but a social smoker, parties, bars etc.  Never got to that "light one up first thing in the morning". Quit when I was 33, cold-turkey, easy although I did have to (chose to) make a break from my smoking friends.  Couldn't go to their houses, or hang out with them in a restaurant since it always had to be the smoking section.  They out-numbered me  Sometimes a group was kind and we sat in non-smoking


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

But it is harder to quit than some folks admit. My hubby went cold turkey and hasn't smoked since. I munch nicotine lozenges and they work for me. My best buddy has smoked since his early teens. He tried everything to quit and still hasn't. At maybe 35 they told him he had 80 year old lungs, now in his 50's I don't want to imagine. My aunt was a lifetime chain smoker and died of stomach cancer. At the end morphine didn't touch the pain. Makes you think differently of both smoking and assisted suicide...very sad indeed.
I wanted to add from what I understand. Heroin is said to be easier to kick than nicotine.


----------



## SeaBreeze

...bump


----------

